# How long until I can snowboard?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ask your doctor do we know your full medical history? No!


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with BA ask your doctor

However i had ACL surgery in september of my senior year of high school.
That January I rode a few times with a brace and was fine. In February I took a vacation to Breck and the knee held up fine in the brace for the three days I rode there. As for my shoulder/arm I broke my humerous bone at the very end of the third day and had surgery on it that night.

My knee has never given me any problems since and I have quit wearing the brace altogether but I still don't have full range of motion back in my shoulder.

Good luck on a speedy recovery


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

You need to check with your doctor.


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks guys,
My doctor did say that I should be fine in Jan but me and the guys are planning a trip in Dec lol. I do have a ACL brace so I will def be wearing that. I am also doing PT exercises in the office. 
And i def will be taking it slow. Ill prob go at the gf's pace.

Hey GC24, your leg is fine altogether? Do you feel pain, sore, stiff, e.t.c when it is cold or raining?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well go with how your body feels, but keep in mind that if you re-injure it, you're screwed. Personally I'd re work that trip for later in the season. December can be good and it often is, but I've seen it be a lame month just as frequently. There are plenty more trips, and seasons to come in the future, so I wouldn't be in a rush.


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Killz, 
btw sick pics.. im soo jealous.. and sweet dog..
I told the gf that if i was ever offered a job/career out in Colorado or anywhere near the mountains, I'm there lol.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Two words: proper physiotherapy
trust me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

zippyflu said:


> Thanks Killz,
> btw sick pics.. im soo jealous.. and sweet dog..
> I told the gf that if i was ever offered a job/career out in Colorado or anywhere near the mountains, I'm there lol.


Thanks man. Plenty of opportunities in Denver, Salt Lake, Seattle, and I'm sure Portland too. All of those places are near sick mountains and offer a lot of different choices.

Cody approves of your liking...


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey GC24, your leg is fine altogether? Do you feel pain, sore, stiff, e.t.c when it is cold or raining?[/QUOTE]

My leg has healed up close to perfectly it just cracks sometimes when I fully straighten or bend it. I started doing physical therapy a week to ten days after my surgery and continued for six months.
Now I run 2-3 miles a day and have had no problems with it. My advice is to be constantly stretching the muscles around your knee especially in the morning.

Actually before my surgery my knee would bother me on humid days but since I haven't had any problems.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

